# Can I grow HC carpet plant with this tank setup?



## saikit (Dec 1, 2008)

I am looking forward to setting up a tank with some carpet plants. I have been looking around and I would like to use HC as my carpet plant (very expensive tho! $10 per pot at Big Als).

I need to know if I have sufficient equipment for this set up:

- 10 Gallon
- Fluval 204
- Coralife T5 10,000K 14 watts x 2 = 28 watts (should I use 6,000K?)
- DIY Co2 Diffuser 

Substrate (This is what I have right now, but I am willing to purchase different substrate for better results):
- Flourite
- Black sand

If this setup is not sufficient, what do I need to make the HC grow into a good layer of carpet?

Any recommendation is appreciated.


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

With almost 3 Watts per gallon in that setup and some form of CO2 injection, I wouldn't think that you would have any trouble growing some HC in there, although it grows really slow!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You seem to have what it takes to start HC and keep it going. HC loves co2. If you already have the 10,000K lamps then use them and see if it works. I would start off using the dry start method. 
Check this out. http://www.barrreport.com/articles/...you-add-water.html?highlight=dry+start+method
Pictures on page two.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes try the dry start method. 

It is much less cumbersome IME.

It gives time for HC to root, compared to starting with water, HC tends to unroot and float away, and possibly to start the nitrogen-cycle in the substrate if ammonia is present.

If you choose dry-start, make sure the top has a tight seal, you want to keep the humidity as high as possible. I had bad HC growth when I initally tried dry start because the tank didn't have a tight seal.

Saran-wrap works great to cover the top entirely. Just air it out every few days for fresh air.

You should have enough lighting, the only problem might be HC growing too fast and overtaking everything lol. 

Also quite a high maintenance plant, tends to grow so fast when in good growing conditions that it will grow over itself, cutting light to the bottom parts of the plant.


----------



## saikit (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you guys have any alternative suggestions that will fit my setup? Keep in mind that I want a nice carpet. In this tank, there won't be a lot of other plants. I want to keep it as minimal as possible.

What do you think of Glosso?

Will Java Moss do the trick (does not look as nice tho)?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

saikit said:


> Do you guys have any alternative suggestions that will fit my setup? Keep in mind that I want a nice carpet. In this tank, there won't be a lot of other plants. I want to keep it as minimal as possible.
> 
> What do you think of Glosso?
> 
> Will Java Moss do the trick (does not look as nice tho)?


Do remember that in tanks that are 10 gallons or smaller, the WPG guideline breaks down, so you will not actually have 2.8 WPG.
Edit: Then again, you're using T5 lights, which are more efficient...

For carpet plants, you have a wide variety to choose from; you could use HC, Glosso, Java Moss (it's possible), and Dwarf Hairgrass, to name a few.

Also, while you have high light and CO2 supplementation, don't forget that you'll need to add fertilizers as well (your macros (NPK) and also your micros).


----------

